# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Last van klieren?

## evitalien

Onze gezondheid wordt eigenlijk bepaald door de gezondheid van onze klieren en organen. Als er ook maar één orgaan of klier ziek is, heeft dat invloed op de totale gezondheid. De conditie van onze klieren wordt door 4 factoren beïnvloed: 
Erfelijkheid. 
Families kunnen erfelijk belast voor een aandoening van een specifiek orgaan of klier. In sommige families komen bijvoorbeeld meer schildklierproblemen voor, terwijl in een andere familie veel leden diabetes hebben. Een erfelijke belasting kun je niet veranderen. Belangrijker is om te zorgen dat het lichaam in een goede conditie blijft.

Voeding
Gelijk ook de belangrijkste oorzaak: onvolwaardige voeding. Onze klieren moet voorzien worden van de juiste voedingsstoffen. Iemand met een erfelijke belasting voor een ziekte moet al helemaal zorgen dat de voeding zo optimaal mogelijk is. Een erfelijk zwak orgaan kan ondersteunt met juist gedoseerde vitaminen en mineralen zeer redelijk blijven functioneren. De lichamelijke problemen, die het zwakke orgaan zou kunnen geven, blijven op afstand. 
Lees verder: http://www.evitalien.nl/wordpress/?p=833

----------


## Flogiston

De strekking van je bericht is dat goede voeding belangrijk is voor een gezond lichaam. Dat is een typische "altijd waar" stelling. Iedereen zal het daar mee eens zijn.

Helaas gebruik je in je artikel op je weblog een oude truc: vertel eerst een "altijd waar" stelling zodat je lezers het met je eens zijn, en zeg daarna iets controversieels. Doordat je eerst iets zegt waar iedereen het mee eens is, bereid je je lezers als het ware voor om het ook op het volgende punt met je eens te zijn. Lees bijvoorbeeld de ontdekkingen van de psycholoog Kahneman over hoe dit "psychologisch voorbereiden" werkt.

In jouw blog ga je bijvoorbeeld naadloos over van de "altijd waar" stelling dat goede voeding belangrijk is, naar het controversiële standpunt dat "straling" van mobiele telefoons en magnetrons "vervuiling" zou zijn. Dat laatste klopt gelukkig niet.

Met die controversiële stelling plaats je je blog in de angstzaai-categorie. Dat is erg jammer, want de rest van je blog is uitstekend.

----------

